# Correct light for a Monark 5-bar?



## carlalotta (Mar 21, 2010)

What would be the correct light (or a correct light) for a Monark 5-bar? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks, Hannah


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 21, 2010)

my monark has front load delta on a plate near the head tube. if you dont have holes at the fender this is it


----------



## carlalotta (Mar 22, 2010)

There is a hole in the fender in mine. Thanks!


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 22, 2010)

The ones that I have seen have fender mounted lights-


----------

